# Bought house that needs complete refurbishment, where to start?



## Sully11 (24 Nov 2015)

Ok Just gone Sale agreed, but house needs central heating, electrics, insulation and new kitchen at the minimum, house is at a an angle with no small back and a decent side garden but terraced house overlooking side garden. So i was wondering what i should be looking for in a builder and what are the planning stages i need to go thorough if i want to do a double storey extension.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Nov 2015)

If the terraced house is overlooking the side garden then I'm not sure if you do have the option of a double storey extension into the side garden, or am I reading you wrong?
Have other houses in the street/locality done similar extensions?
What are the local planning requirements for such an extension? I think in Dublin generally there must be 11 metres from the back wall of the second storey to the nearest house, but don't quote me on that.

Surely this should have all been figured out before you went sale agreed, no?


----------



## Sully11 (25 Nov 2015)

no other double storey extensions, but with the house at an angle i thought it might be possible as its not the same as the other terrace houses, i was waiting for sale agreed to get a survey done which will be Thursday, so i should know more then. I am hoping we can get double storey but not the end of the world if we can't.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Nov 2015)

Might not be any harm talking to one of the planners in the local authority - they won't give you a definitive answer but could guide you.
Also most planning permissions are online now so I'd look for similar applications locally and see if they were granted.

Use "double" as your search term and that should narrow the field.


----------



## Bronte (26 Nov 2015)

What survey are you getting done today?  Enginners report I assume, they would have a fair idea if planning is likely. 

For what to look for in a builder, one who has done this type of work before and who can show you three happy customers.


----------



## Sully11 (27 Nov 2015)

Thanks Derek and Bronte, the surveyor was helpful alright and reckons we would need planning on a single storey extension as well, and can also recommend builders to us. 

House has some rising damp in it, and all the usual stuff you would expect in an old house, needs pointing, insulation, central heating, and replacing some roof tiles. only thing that was a surprise and a worry is the rising damp and that the windows will need to be replaced, i was hoping to keep the windows but to try and upgrade them if possible.

So will a builder be able to deal with rising damp or is a specialist needed and what are the likely costs?


----------



## Bronte (27 Nov 2015)

Your builder if he's good will tell you.  And sometimes things can be misdiagnosed.  Get at least three builders to quote.  Even now you can visit with one for a rough idea, so you know what you are letting yourself into.


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2015)

Do a little research on the myth of rising damp before you shell out large sums of money. 

There was a big problem in the UK, maybe still is where suveyors were being paid commission by companies specialising in rising damp remediation. 

Couple of examples:
http://www.askjeff.co.uk/rising-damp/
http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...a-myth-says-former-rics-chief/5204095.article

Don't believe anyone who just uses a moisture meter to read surfaces.


----------

